

NASA Livestream: Commercial Space Rocket Launches for First Time (Aborted) - cyphersanctus
http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv

======
cyphersanctus
The launch was scheduled for 2 p.m PST/ 5 p.m EST.

If it blasts off (weather is an issue), the 40-meter-tall Antares rocket will
be the biggest thing ever launched from NASA’s Wallops Flight Facility. It
will be visible up and down the Eastern Seaboard, from Charleston, South
Carolina to Portland, Maine.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Note to self, go outside when they re-launch.

------
Moto7451
For the curious:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antares_(rocket)>
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-
way/2013/04/17/177618507/cou...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-
way/2013/04/17/177618507/counts-down-nears-on-antares-rocket-launch)

This is a test flight. An actual flight to the ISS will come later this year.

------
3JPLW
Just announced on the stream: Abort for the day, at about T-12 minutes. "There
was a premature dislocation on one of the umbilicals on the second stage."

"There will likely be a 48 hour re-cycle"

~~~
lucb1e
You are three seconds earlier than me lol. I tuned in 40 seconds ago and was
like "oh it's canceled just now? Just like that?" and listened for a few
seconds more to be sure.

------
trbs
They had to abort for the day because of a premature detachment of an
umbilical cord to the second stage. Damn.

------
krschultz
Aborting. "Premature disengagement of umbilical on second stage"

------
trev9065
They aborted, no launch today...

